# 90 gallon overflow bos need help.



## Icedkore (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a 90 gallon tank that I was given. When I got the tank the past owner had lost the overflow wall, you know the L shaped wall that water spills over. How hard is it to make a new one, and what do I need to work on this project? If this is difficult is there anyone that sells them and I can install it my self. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I just removed one from a 255g that I'm working on. The way they built the overflow was to make the "L" out of glass (siliconed to the tank) that sits at about 2" below the top of the tank then there was black plastic attached to the glass with silicone the plastic has 2" notches every 1/2" cut in the top. It looks like they used a table saw to do this. I hope this helped.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I love this design:
http://canadafishtank.com/wp_marcel/200 ... -overflow/

The advantage is that its cheap and the siphon doesn't break when the water level drops in the tank.

Or you could do this.
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showt ... genumber=1

Haha, that was a joke. I think that is the silliest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Guess I'm confused on if you want to make a replacement "L" shaped wall for your overflow or make a new overflow... what the heck I'll post this link anyway *http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_skimmerless_overflow.php* That is what I have built for my current 180 project.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

boredatwork said:


> I love this design:
> http://canadafishtank.com/wp_marcel/200 ... -overflow/
> 
> The advantage is that its cheap and the siphon doesn't break when the water level drops in the tank.
> ...


OMG. I had to read the thread just to try to figure that **** thing out.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Now I'm confused It thought Icedkore had a drilled tank and was missing the overflow bits inside his tank :-?


----------



## Icedkore (Jul 12, 2005)

My tank is drilled I'm looking for plans to make an overflow wall that is like the factory overflow wall. I'm not good with acrylic so any help is good.


----------



## mikeandannie (Jun 4, 2008)

this is what came with my 120, two of them, one on each side http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0018699000000


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Another option would be to buy one. The All-Glass company(I think named Aqueous now) have an overflow that they are bragging about. It actually draws from the middle and bottom aswell as the top....


----------

